# Ongoing Sleeve Tattoo Day!



## budda (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

I thought I'd post this in the art section, it seems a bit more fitting. Yesterday I got the second sitting of my nearly-a-half sleeve done, working on the background. Next up will be the outline for the angel that will be inside the bicep and the rest of the background I do believe. I also need to hop on APOD's website and find a sweet nebula for my artist to use. I go to Dave Schultz: www.hanger18tattoo.com

I will be updating the pic once it's done healing.

Total time to date: 3 hours.


----------



## TimSE (Nov 28, 2010)

nice one dude!
I get my final session for my alien / giger half sleeve done on 17th! many pics of course
but ya thats cool


----------



## budda (Nov 28, 2010)

Sweet deal man! Forearm right?


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 28, 2010)

That looks really cool


----------



## budda (Nov 28, 2010)

Cheers Sebastian


----------



## TimSE (Nov 28, 2010)

budda said:


> Sweet deal man! Forearm right?



Wrist to elbow - only got colouring and background left to do


----------



## Bevo (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice work Budda!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 29, 2010)

Space! Fuck yeah!


----------



## budda (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Jeff, Bev!


----------



## petereanima (Dec 2, 2010)

that looks great!


----------



## jymellis (Dec 2, 2010)

those blues and purples are fookin awesome! cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks awesome. I'm working on getting another side-piece that's particularly huge.


----------



## budda (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm nearly done what I want to get .

Who wants to lend me $160CAD?


----------



## Shashing (Jan 6, 2011)

awesome! have you heard about the tattoo contests fm96 has been holding? This month's theme is music so I entered myself in  it's pretty cool, winners get 250$ for perfect image.


----------



## Slofenwagon (Jan 11, 2011)

damn now thats a tattoo, how much is that roughly going to cost Budda? but damn i love that tattoo alot and has alot of shadowing and coloring!! makes me wanna get a color tattoo


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 13, 2011)

Damn, that rules. I might have to take another trip to Toronto soon for a tattoo or two!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 13, 2011)

nice tatt budda...so now we are a bit later, when is your 2nd session...the more i think about it the more i want a double sleeve...


----------

